# İç ve Dış Tehditler > Arap Zulmü: Irak Türkmeneli ve Suriye Türkmenleri >  Irak Türkmenlerinin Gelecek Kaygıları

## ceyda

2012925_image00120.jpg
Irak Meclisi, 2003 ABD işgalinden sonra etnik, dini ve mezhepsel çatışmalar içinde parçalanmış olan Irak halkını birleştirebilmek için bu yasama yılı içinde yeni bir bayrak ve milli marş çalışmalarını tamamlayacağını açıkladı. Meclis Kültür ve Medya Komisyonu Başkanı Ali Shlah, Yeni bayrak ve marş ile ilgili çalışmaları bu yıl tamamlayacağız diyerek, bayrak ve marş değişikliğinin halkı bütünleştirici bir unsur olacağını söyledi. Irak Meclisi, geçtiğimiz aylarda üç kişiyi yeni bir ulusal marş şiiri yazmakla görevlendirmişti. Ancak, Kürt, Türkmen ve Asurilerin sözlere itirazları nedeniyle çalışmalar uzamıştı. Arapça olacak milli marşta Kürtler, Türkmenler ve Asuriler bazı dizelerin kendi dillerinde olmasını talep ediyor. Saddam dönemindeki milli marş ABD işgalinden bir yıl sonra 2004 yılında, değiştirilmişti. 2008 yılında da yatay kırmızı, beyaz, siyah renkteki şeritlerle ortasında yeşil renkte Allahu Ekber yazan bayrak değiştirilmişti.

Irak, milli marş ve bayrak değişikliği ile etnik, dini ve mezhepsel bölünmelerin önüne geçmeye çalışsa da son birkaç aydır özellikle Kerkük ve Tuzhurmatuda alışılagelmişin ötesinde ciddi bir güvenlik sorunu yaşanmaktadır. Eylül ayında da devam eden bombalı saldırılar ve suikastlar, Arap ve Kürt çatışma düzleminin kesişim noktasında Tartışmalı Bölgeler de bulunan silahsız ve korumasız Türkmenlerin önümüzdeki aylarda da daha fazla saldırıya açık olacağını göstermektedir.

Irakta Tartışmalı Bölgeler dediğimiz bölgeler, Kürtlerin resmi adıyla Irak Kürdistan Bölgesine katmak istediği, Bağdat merkezi hükümetinin ise elinde tutmak istediği bölgelerdir. Tartışmalı Bölgelerin hemen hemen tamamında da Türkmenler yoğunluklu olarak bulunur. Telafer, Tuzhurmatu, Kerkük, Musul ve civarı, Diyala

Irakta sadece Saddam döneminde değil, Osmanlı Devletinin çekilmesinden itibaren Türkmenler Irakta Türkiyenin bir uzantısı ve beşinci kolu olarak görülmüştür. Bundan dolayıhem Bağdatın hem de Arap milliyetçiliğinin çok fazla baskısı altında kalmışlardır.Türkmenler Türk kimliklerinden dolayı birçok aydınını ve siyasetçisini kaybetmiştir. Suikastlara uğramışlardır. İşkence görmüşlerdir. İdam edilmişlerdir. Evleri, köyleri, mahalleleri yakılmış, bombalanmıştır. Çeşitli zulümlerle karşılaşmışlardır. Saddamın düşüşüne kadar bu zulüm katlanarak devam etmiştir. Bu baskılar neticesinde Türkmenlerin Irak siyasi sahasında kendi kimlikleri ile varlığı çok fazla olamamıştır. 2003 sonrasında da Türkmenler yine baskı ve şiddet görmüştür. Birçok Türkmen lidere ve aydına bu yeni dönemde suikastlar düzenlenmiş, kaçırılmış, öldürülmüştür. Türkmenlere yönelik saldırılar devam etmiştir. 2003 sonrasında Türkmenler kendilerini siyasi olarak geliştirmişlerdir ve önemli siyasi kazanımlar elde etmişlerdir. Bir halkın tarihinde 10 veya 20 yıl çok küçük zaman aralıklarıdır. Bu küçük zaman diliminde Türkmenler çok büyük mesafe kat etmişlerdir. Türkiyenin de yardımıyla ama kendi dinamiklerini de yavaş yavaş oluşturarak 10 milletvekili ile mecliste temsil edilme hakkı kazanmışlardır. 3 bakanlık(Tarım Bakanlığı, Gençlik ve Spor Bakanlığı, Vilayetlerden Sorumlu Devlet Bakanlığı ve İletişim Bakan Vekilliği) ve 1 bakanlık seviyesinde makam (Hac ve Umre Komisyonu Başkanlığı) elde etmişlerdir.28 Temmuz 2012de Irak Parlamentosunda kanun hükmünde Türkmen Hakları Raporu kabul edilmiştir. BöyleceTürkmenler, Araplar ve Kürtlerden sonra Irakın üçüncü asli unsuru olmuşlardır. 2005de kabul edilen Irak Anayasası da Türkmenleri Irakın kurucu milletlerinden biri olarak kabul etmiştir. Türkmenlerin Anayasal zeminde bu hakka kavuşmaları çok önemlidir. Türkmenler Türkiyenin memuru görüntüsünden yavaş yavaş uzaklaşmaktadırlar. Kendi ayaklarının üstünde durarak haklarını elde etmeye başlamışlardır.

Türkmenlerin yaşadığı bölgeler Irak Kürt Bölgesel Yönetiminin tamamen sahip olmak istediği fakat Bağdatın da vermek istemediği topraklardır. Onun için de Türkmenler Bağdat ile Erbil arasında ve aynı zamanda Kürt ve Arap etnisiteleri arasında sıkışmış bir konumdadırlar. Kerkükte patlamalar artarak devam ediyor. Türkmenlerin hayat güvenceleri yok. İşlerine gidemiyorlar. Çocukları okula gidemiyor.İnsanlar fidye için kaçırılıyor, işkence görüyor. Sürekli olarak bir tehdit ve tedirginlik söz konusu. Bu durum da Türkmenler arasında bıkkınlık oluşturuyor. Irakta her Hıristiyanın aklında ve kalbinde Batıya göçmek vardır. Bu olayların da oluşturduğu tedhiş ortamında da Iraktaki Türkmenlerin aklında ve kalbinde Türkiyeye göçmek daha fazla yer edinmeye başlamıştır. Çünkü, Arap ile Kürtün en çok kavga ettiği ve sürekli çatışmaların yaşandığı yerlerde Türkmenler hayatlarını sürdürmek zorundalar.

Erbil üç vilayetten oluşan mevcut sınırlarında bağımsızlığını istemiyor. Tartışmalı Bölgeleri de dahil ederek tam bağımsızlığı arzu ediyor. Bu da Bağdatın asla müsaade etmeyeceği ve doğrudan bir askeri çatışmanın olabileceği bir durumdur. Fakat, bu konjonktürde ABDnin Erbil ile Bağdat arasında sıcak bir çatışmaya izin vermesi mümkün değildir. Onun için kimin yaptığı herkes tarafından bilinen ama bilinmiyormuş gibi davranılan bombalı saldırılar veya suikastlarla bu süreç bir süre daha devam edecek gibi görünüyor.

----------

